# Iron Ore Price Hike



## RichKid (16 May 2006)

Iron ore price benchmark appears to have been set for next year, a very positive outcome on the higher side of estimates, again. Should see some good upside for current players like FMG, BHP, RIO, OST, SSX, and the smaller iron ore stocks, not good for BSL as input costs rise. Current market sentiment may stifle immediate rises. 



> CVRD wins 19% iron ore price hike
> SMH, May 16, 2006 - 11:04AM
> 
> Australia's iron ore miners could be set to win better than expected price hikes in contract negotiations after Brazilian miner Companhia Vale do Rio Doce (CVRD) reached agreement with a major customer.
> ...


----------



## noirua (16 May 2006)

A few links on iron ore:
http://www.mii.org/Minerals/photoiron.html
http://www.southaustralianhistory.com.au/iron.htm
http://www.southaustralianhistory.com.au/whyalla.htm
http://www.southaustralianhistory.com.au/iron.htm


----------



## RichKid (18 May 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> A few links on iron ore:
> http://www.mii.org/Minerals/photoiron.html
> http://www.southaustralianhistory.com.au/iron.htm
> http://www.southaustralianhistory.com.au/whyalla.htm
> http://www.southaustralianhistory.com.au/iron.htm




Thanks noirua, RIO announced a 19pc hike as well today for fines going to the Japanese, after close of trade, the article suggests it'll be the standard for Chinese contracts as well. 

Maybe that explains the strength today in Onesteel, I couldn't figure it out, huge volume, looks like buying by instos in the know, I'll know next week when it either breaks to new highs or falls off: http://www.smh.com.au/news/Business/Rio-Tinto-wins-iron-ore-price-hike/2006/05/18/1147545449660.html


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 June 2006)

China has finally given in and accepted the 19% Iron Ore price hikes!


----------



## noirua (22 June 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> China has finally given in and accepted the 19% Iron Ore price hikes!




China must be in a difficult position to cave in completely: http:..www.aireview.com.au/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=4018&setSub=1


----------

